# Autotrail Tracker EKS 2009 ....Step



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

We have just picked up our 'new to us' Tracker. (2009)Please could anyone tell us whether the step should retract when we lock the MH with the remote.We hired a Swift a few weeks ago and when we locked up with the remote the step retracted at the same time.Even when locking up without the remote the step doesn't retract.Should it be like this? We would appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ours just has a button inside the door, which seems to do the job fine, and is less likely to break down.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes it should retract when locking it. It should also retract when the engine is started.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I seem to remember reading on here that you can have it to retract or not by swopping two wires, some people like a block under the step if overwintering and its better if it doesnt retract when you lock up.


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you for your replies. Perhaps the previous owners didn't want it to retract. It does retract when the engine starts.We can also retract it from the inside with a switch at the side of the door.We just wondered why the rented one did and this one didn't.

PS I love this forum you are all so helpful especially to new motorhomers.


----------



## mickyloo (May 1, 2005)

Hi

When we got our Cheyennne in 2008 we found that the step retracted every time we locked the doors. This was annoying when we locked up overnight for instance and we hd to remember to press the switch to let the step out.

Later on we received a safety advisory notice that was mailed ut to registered owners direct from Autotrail, this advised us how to change a jumper in the control box so the step only retracts when the ignition is switched on. I followed the instructions and haven't looked back since then. Much safer but I still wonder why the manual switch is in a position where it can easily be pressed accidentally.

If you go to the Autorail website there is a facility to email questions to the techies.

regards

M


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Mickloo.I can see why it is safer to leave the step out.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*ELECTRIC STEP*

:roll: hi path yes mickyloo is right just behind the drivers seat there is a box the jumper to be switched over is in there .sargents who's box it is sent me a warning about the step and how to change it over but i left it a lone it was to stop the step going in when keys pressed when parked up '


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Path, the way that the step reacts to either the lock-unlock button is pressed or other inputs can be changed by using the "jumper" settings in the EM50 behind the drivers seat.

If you wanted to contact our technical people on 01482 678981 or email them on [email protected] and they can supply you with the nessasary documentation to allow you to decide how you would like set the functions

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you.That makes it much clearer.For safety reasons we will probably leave it as it is now,


----------

